# shaving off a dog's whiskers....



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

is that bad? Specifically I'm thinking of poodles. When I first had Evie's face shaved, it didn't even occur to me that her whisker would be shaved off also (duh), until I noticed them growing back in. Then I though hmmm... aren't whiskers there for a reason? Of course she doesn't seem to mind at all that she doesn't have whiskers. Just wondering.


----------



## TZel (Apr 10, 2010)

I think from prior reading that cats' whiskers are for navigating through small places in the dark. I think that the case would be the same for dogs, and unless your dogs are out at night in small places they will probably be OK. My poodle's whiskers get shaved off too.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I always felt weird about shaving them too. I suppose they don't really NEED them. I think they look cute though. Don't have much of a choice in poodles though


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I think it's preferable to leave them, but having them shaved off isn't likely to cause any problems.

Used to go through the same debate with my horses! (Show horses get body clipped, which includes taking off the whiskers)


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

The dobes have their whiskers shaved, always have. Doesn't bother them in the slightest.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't think dogs navigate with them like cats do. Anyways, we shaved muzzles when we were showing. The only part I didn't like was the prickly stage when they were growing back in.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

CoverTune said:


> I think it's preferable to leave them, but having them shaved off isn't likely to cause any problems.
> 
> Used to go through the same debate with my horses! (Show horses get body clipped, which includes taking off the whiskers)


I didn't mind doing body clips on horses, the part I hated shaving was inside the ears! We had many a clipper get destroyed doing that, lol. We had a horse with Cushings disease. He would shed like mad in December (and consequently freeze without a blanket) and grow in a thick coat in July (and sweat like a hog). We body shaved him a lot. 
I know plenty of show people who shave whiskers (anyone watch Showdog Moms and Dads a few years ago, and remember hearing Kyra and the whippet people constantly bickering over shaving the weims whiskers? LOL!) Aside from dogs who get their faces shaved (like poodles), most pet people opt to leave them alone. I do. I think my papillons look extra cute with whiskers (I even tell them "look at your funny little whiskers!"). It's never even occured to me to shave Auz's whiskers, I think he would think I was nuts if I tried to nip them off!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I've read in books that it actually does affect them somewhat. It probably depends on the dog, though. I've asked the groomer not to cut Charlie's when he gets groomed, but they always do it anyway and he never seems any different. 

But I've heard that some dogs will have much more difficulty maneuvering. For example, based on the way the wind moves the whiskers, they can tell if they are getting near a wall.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

We leave Libby's on because we do field work. It was recommended by other hunters that we do this. Plus, I think they look cute! Otherwise, I don''t think it matters. AFAIK, cats will walk into walls without whiskers, but I honestly can't vouch for this info as I am not a cat person.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cats will not walk into walls without their whiskers. Whiskers are an extra "sensory" that can give pets a little more than they can get from sight and sound. Mostly for hunting, and keeping away from predators. As pets, they are NOT necessary, and just a preference. Most dogs that have hairy faces (shih, schn, lhasa, poodles, maltese, etc.) have whiskers that are cut or shaved off to some degreee. Even on a round cute face on these dogs, the whiskers are cut some and not sticking out past the face hair. If it was a problem, we would be hearing about animals crashing into walls and falling down stairs etc and so on. I have cats with little to no whiskers. Devon Rex. Most rex breeds have curly whiskers, and they break off. At any given time, my cats may have little nubs or no whiskers at all...and they are the most agile, high jumping cats I have ever seen, as are most Rexes.


----------



## Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2010)

Dog whiskers are basically long, thick and deep set hairs with a nerve supply. Little receptors/antennas as sensitive as fingertips. They pick up vibrations, help with orientation (gauge distance between small spaces) and dogs always blink their eyes when you touch them so maybe they are helpful for protecting their eyes from incoming objects. I don't know how much of a difference it is for them without their whiskers but it's not something that causes any obvious discomfort.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I like Kit's long whiskers on her otherwise smooth face. she even has a cute little one under her chin. 
I had to trim one of them once - she broke it and it was sort of hanging on by a thread.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaving whiskers is really optional in paps although most people do shave off papillon whiskers. For Beau, it made his muzzle look a lot cleaner and more refined. It didn't bug him a bit, but it bugged me when he would give me a kiss and the growing whiskers stabbed me, lol.

I have seen some people get really huffy about shaving show dog's whiskers. I don't get it. Breeds like poodles, etc with their faces shaved all have their whiskers removed too (can't really shave a face and leave the whiskers). I don't think it bothers dogs at all.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurelin said:


> For Beau, it made his muzzle look a lot cleaner and more refined. It didn't bug him a bit, but it bugged me when he would give me a kiss and the growing whiskers stabbed me, lol.


That 5 o'clock whisker shadow can be prety narly. For the most part I only trim them for show of a photo shoot to clean up the look of the face and leave them alone the rest of the time. Though my sheltie did seem to like them short. Everytime I let them start growing back he would scratch at his face constantly and as soon asI trimed them we was a happy camper again. He did have very thick whiskers compared to my others so perhaps his were overly sensitive since none of my other dogs even seem to realize they have them.


----------



## Dozi (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't think it really causes any problems unless your dog is a working dog and needs to navigate through tight spaces etc.


----------

